# 2nd stage Hypospadias



## ZKERAWALA (Sep 25, 2012)

I need help for the following: My doc is billing for the second stage 54332. Should it be 54316?


Pt. had a scrotal hypospadias and severe chordee.  He has undergone a first stage repair approximately six months ago, and now comes back for a complete tubularization in situ of the neourethra.

He billed for the date of service 03/22/2012
OPERATIONS:
1. A first-staged urethroplasty and chordee correction.  CPT Code 54304.
2. Complicated scrotoplasty.  CPT Code 55180.
3. Adjacent tissue transfer, greater than 30 square cm of tissue.  CPT Code 14301.


For the date of service 09/21/2012
OPERATION:  A penoscrotal hypospadias repair; CPT code 54332.

Thanks

Zarina


----------

